

Why you should Get your Shit Together Before you Make it Big - hua
http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2014/03/19/make-it-big/

======
mikemikemike
This one hit home with me. Having every waking hour consumed with obligations
- fun or not - gets draining after a couple years. I wish my friends didn't
get mad whenever someone says no to something, and I find myself regularly
contemplating the merits of going off the grid to live as a mountain man.

------
nugget
Someone asked me once what the most important thing I ever bought myself was.
I thought about it and said financial independence. I think that independence
is as much a choice as purchasing a house or a few cars, and a heck of a lot
more valuable (at least to me).

------
lauradhamilton
Gap and scotch are the epitome of excess now? Uh oh :-)

------
Mz
I personally see no relationship between the title and the content.

